# Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade will go on with no audience due to COVID-19



## Robert59 (Nov 17, 2020)

Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade will go on with no audience due to COVID-19​
The Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade will still have a lineup of star-studded theatrical and musical performances, but there will be no crowds of onlookers this year due to the coronavirus pandemic. 

Floats and performers will travel just one city block down 34th Street-- as opposed to their two-and-a-half-mile route starting at West 77th Street-- and the streets surrounding the site will be closed off, even during the planning stages, to prevent onlookers from congregating, according to reports by The New York Times. 

https://www.foxnews.com/us/macys-thanksgiving-day-parade-no-audience-covid


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2020)

Interesting. I see that Pasadena has cancelled its annual Tournament of Roses parade, usually held on New Year's Day.  Instead, they are showing footage of past parades. For those watching on TV, it might be just as good.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2020)

The Macy's Day Parade hasn't floated my boat (pun intended) since I was about 8.  Before then, my primary interest was seeing Santa at the end of the parade.  Once I figured out the Santa myth I was done with the parade.  My mother watched it every year though.  

I like the Rose Parade better.  I sometimes mute the announcers because they don't seem to know the art of letting the pictures speak for themselves.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 18, 2020)

Just read that masks and social distancing will be in place. Will have to see that how that will be done. Wife and I will watch what the parade looks like. We do every Thanksgiving AM. 

Just hope America can get the virus under control, with shot/shots and whatever. We sure don't want another year of cancellations like we've had this year!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 18, 2020)

StarSong said:


> The Macy's Day Parade hasn't floated my boat (pun intended) since I was about 8.  Before then, my primary interest was seeing Santa at the end of the parade.  Once I figured out the Santa myth I was done with the parade.  My mother watched it every year though.
> 
> I like the Rose Parade better.  I sometimes mute the announcers because they don't seem to know the art of letting the pictures speak for themselves.



Actually, StarSong, I'm wondering what's going to happen with the Hollywood Christmas Parade that is there every Christmas holiday. We've watched that before as well. I remember the old Chip's star, Eric Estrada helped host it.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 18, 2020)

Added to the list of cancellations is Mardi Gras in New Orleans.  It looks like virtually every large public gathering is going to be cancelled for the foreseeable future.  The "return" to Normalcy is going to be Long and Slow....2021 is looking like another very strange year.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Actually, StarSong, I'm wondering what's going to happen with the Hollywood Christmas Parade that is there every Christmas holiday. We've watched that before as well. I remember the old Chip's star, Eric Estrada helped host it.


Interesting aside on this, @ClassicRockr: 

Eric Estrada came to my house 25-30 years ago to buy clothing for his children.  (I sometimes held private sales for special circumstances - the advantage of owing one's own small business.)  Let me tell you, he was so, so, so nice, extremely personable and extraordinarily handsome.  Like you couldn't take your eyes off him type of good-looking.  A dazzling 1000 megawatt smile.

About ten years ago a close friend taught a couple of the sons of his CHiPs costar (Larry Wilcox).  He and his sons were total a######.  Around that time Wilcox got arrested and plead guilty to securities fraud.  Complete jerk.  

Those two guys couldn't have been more different.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 18, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Interesting aside on this, @ClassicRockr:
> 
> Eric Estrada came to my house 25-30 years ago to buy clothing for his children.  (I sometimes held private sales for special circumstances - the advantage of owing one's own small business.)  Let me tell you, he was so, so, so nice, extremely personable and extraordinarily handsome.  Like you couldn't take your eyes off him type of good-looking.  A dazzling 1000 megawatt smile.
> 
> ...


You met Eric...........very cool! I remember him becoming a reserve officer for both Muncie, Indiana and St. Anthony, Idaho. I have the movie CHiP's '99. Eric stated that he could do a "wheelie" on BMW CHiP's motorcycle in the movie, whereas he couldn't on the old (and heavy) Kawasaki motorcycle he rode in the tv show. 

I didn't know about Wilcox's arrest. I liked him because he was raised in Rawlins, Wyoming, attended Rawlins High School and University of Wyoming. Before getting into acting, he also participated in rodeo. Before starring in CHiP's, I remember seeing him in Murph '76 commercials that was on during Dodger games. If I remember right, I met him at a Celebrity Rodeo in Gardena, California.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> You met Eric...........very cool! I remember him becoming a reserve officer for both Muncie, Indiana and St. Anthony, Idaho. I have the movie CHiP's '99. Eric stated that he could do a "wheelie" on BMW CHiP's motorcycle in the movie, whereas he couldn't on the old (and heavy) Kawasaki motorcycle he rode in the tv show.
> 
> I didn't know about Wilcox's arrest. I liked him because he was raised in Rawlins, Wyoming, attended Rawlins High School and University of Wyoming. Before getting into acting, he also participated in rodeo. Before starring in CHiP's, I remember seeing him in Murph '76 commercials that was on during Dodger games. If I remember right, I met him at a Celebrity Rodeo in Gardena, California.


The 76 gas station featured in all the Murph commercials was a couple of miles from my house.  They remodeled it a while back though.


----------

